# Handleable lizards



## mattb22 (Feb 1, 2007)

I understand that most lizards don't like being handled however can anyone give me a list of lizards that are handleable and of medium size (grow no larger than a bearded dragon) however not a gecko please. 

Thanks mattb22 : victory:


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

To be honest it really depends on how much time you are willing to spend taming the animals.
Bearded dragons would be the obvious suggestion as they are dosile and like to be handled and things, however, when i worked in a reptile shop we had a water dragon in that was very dosile and enjoyed coming out and being handled. But then i have also seen water dragons which do not like being handled at all.


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

*handable lizards*

i find the best ones to be waterdragons bearded dragons things like that but it all does depend on how much you handle it temperature for some1 starting wiv reptiles waterdragons are lovely plus quite cheap there usually bout 30 squids:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mattb22 (Feb 1, 2007)

ye I prefer the look of water dragons over beardies, what size viv would be required for waterdragons and how many in a group is usually ideal?

Thanks again
mattb22: victory:


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

Ive not had water dragons as pets but here is some stuff i was told once before - im sure some one will correct any of the information if it is outdated!

their enclosure should be 4ft by 3 ft for an adult, males get larger than females, however the bigger the enclosure you can get the better cos they do tend to nose rub against the glass sometimes to come out!

they require uv light, and a heat source!!!!!!!! Not sure of the exact temps required though!

they need water (hense the name) as they enjoy bathing and drinking it

they can eat live foods and vegetation! they are omnivores.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

reptile king said:


> i find the best ones to be waterdragons bearded dragons things like that but it all does depend on how much you handle it temperature for some1 starting wiv reptiles waterdragons are lovely plus quite cheap there usually bout 30 squids:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
water dragons are incredible and mine is very hadleable and sweet :smile: however.....

dont be fooled into thinking a water dragon is cheap... well they ARE cheap to buy I guess but certainly the vivariums and enclosures arent cheap as they need a much larger viv than say a beardie will... and they need to start off in something a bit smaller than what they require as adults...

so basically they are inexpensive to buy but the correct environment for them is costly... they need a viv that is TALL and very wide ( compared to other lizards) as they love to climb and jump so a normal shaped viv is wrong for them.

an adult needs an enclosure at least 6ft long 4ft high and 3 ft depth to be fair on it... so if you have the room for that type of viv then thats fab... but a 4ft x 3 isnt really suitable for a fully grown adult... not for the amount of crazy jumping and running they do....
they need LOADS to jump and run around on... they also need a cermaic a thermostat, uv bulb.. preferrably some running water in their tank and if youre not around during the day to mist them id suggest some sort of humidifier to go into the enclosure ... this doesnt need to be linked to a hygrometer sensor but it is better for them.


My sub-adult is around 11 months old and he cost me 20 pounds to buy... the viv he is in wil only last him till he is about 2 years old max... you can keep females with males... but long term they need to be kept with 2 females or the females get pestered by the male for breeding.. if you do keep females expetc eggs whether there is a male or not... you also need to consider if you want to incubate the eggs if they are fertile,... and water dragon females can lay A LOT.. also a female under 2 might get stressed if she is continually laying.. so ages of water dragons are important...
his vivarium is nothing out of this world but it still cost me over 300 for everything....( and that was getting a lot fo it from ebay or free).....
so the bottom line is consider how much the animals vivarium and requirements will be as well..

Im not getting at anyone Im just sad when i see SO many water dragons without proper vivariums... when we got ours he was in a 3ft x 3 x 2 and he was so distressed.. constant nose rubbing ... we completely sealed our viv with aquarium sealant but some people use special boat varnish ( be careful of the varnish u choose as some ar enot suitable) if u do a few coats inside and out and leave it to dry for a few weeks the viv is 100% waterproof...



heres a great link if you do decide on a water dragon...


Tricia's Chinese Water Dragon, Reptile and Amphibian Care Page (Water Dragon care, Reptile care, Amphibian care)

and heres my wee dragons enclosure ( he wil need a bigger one in about 12 to 16 months... ) its only a 1/4 finshed in this piccie... hes got tons more shelves and plants in now and also a little dripper tub that he drinks from...










and heres gee kicking back


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

best handleable lizards of the sizes you looking for would be:
things like rankins dragons,some agamas do tame well enough to handle like orange spotted and starred,plated lizards,any of the larger skinks like blue tongues,berbers but im sure there are plenty of others
nice set up Sparkle..i really like the waterdragons especially adult males..they look awesome


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

*i keep 4 water dragons togeather*

and they all get on fine but there is only 1 male and 3 females and out of all my pets these are one of my favs very friendly once been handled i keep mine in a 4ftx4ftx2ft and they luv the water so use a litter tray to giv them a pond like area as they luv to swim there are a group animal so i suggest two or 3 as it requires the same care as 1 obvisoly more food. and there usally bout 30 pound


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

yea, i was thinking blue tongued or uromastyx. two great lizards.


----------



## mattb22 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ive deffinitley numbered out the water dragon now, I don't have that kind of room to give to a pet at the moment. I'm looking for something to house in perhaps 3' or 4' long by about 2' - 3' high and about 2' deep. I also am not fond of Uro so thats a no go


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd go for a bearded dragon. Water dragons are a nice pet but I don't think water dragons should really be for beginners unless your going to buy one from a breeder or someone who has obviously kept them before. Many pet shops tend to lie about easy to care for they are but they are not as easy to care for as a beardy at all in my opinion and I have both. The beardies are much easier to handle and enjoy whereas the waterdragons can be skittish. Beardies are just the better option, or as said, a blue tongue skink, which we also just aquired and its really nice.


----------



## mattb22 (Feb 1, 2007)

What are berbers skinks like as i like the look of them, I think i'm either going to go for a skink or a beardie as you say, although I love the look of wd's I guess I wouldn't be able to give it the propper care it needs. 

The hardest thing is deciding what to go with it a beardie or one of over a 1000 species of skinks... :lol2: the choice is hard!!!!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

A wee rankins would be prefect... they are incredibly cute...


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

I wouldn't advise buying a reptile based on your ability to handle it... because there is always the chance regardless of how much you try to handle it that it turns out to be a little beast.

There needs to be something else that you like about it so if you can't handle it, you are still happy to have it as a pet.

Check out some caresheets, some pics, some online movies and pic one you like the look and character of


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

Mmmmmm........which do I think are the best lizards...............Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........


----------



## wurge (May 26, 2007)

I agree with louiseK 100%. Although my herp knowledge is very limited i wouldn't advise buying _any_ pet based on whether its handleable or not. You need to have an interest in the animal otherwise it will just end up a rescue case. Dogs are handleable but some are little shits!! Same with cats and everything i suppose!!


----------



## mattb22 (Feb 1, 2007)

Has anyone on here had experience with berbers skinks? Plus what size viv would be needed for blue tongued?

Thanks mattb22 : victory:


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

There is a couple of Europeans that become quite friendly.. _Timon lepidus_, _Lacerta trilineata_ and _Lacerta viridis_.. But they are also very quick..


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

I've owned berbers in the past, which werent the happiest of lizards when it came to human contact. Not sure why but they were definitely a lot happier to be left in peace.

I do keep a lot of collareds.... a bit skittish at times when their movement is restricted but otherwise cheeky little beggars, rarely bite (personally never been bitten), small, low maintenance and really pretty too. I consider them easily handleable (unless you restrict their movement), and are a lot more active/amusing than my CWD's. I let em run around on the floor most days which they love, when they get cold they tend to slow down a fair bit so even when excited are not difficut to catch, lol

4ft viv is a good size for a pair, I'd recommend em to anyone, lol


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah collards are fabby ive got 2.. very daft... they love to run and jump but i wouldnt say they are the easiest to handle .. but hreat to view


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

I used to think that but they seem to have relly calmed down the last 6 months, they climb all over me have to be careful when going in the viv they just jump out lol.

My babies are all as placid as mules thankfully, as long as you dont give em chance to get down on the floor cos they arent as easy to locate, lol


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I was goin to sugest a collard lizard or 2 as an idea fo rthe size of viv the Thead starter said could have.
But not for something thats easy to handle [easy meaning can just pick up without much care or knoledge to go about it atall tactifully.
But if thats not a problem then I think its a good sugestion.

I cant believe your not fond of uro's.... you "%&*%&^


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

blue tongued skinks can be handled alot


----------



## mattb22 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am not after something easily hand;ed as such, just I am used to keeping anoles which are barely handleable and get really stressed over it. So a lot have suggested a blue tongued skink they look quite aggressive by face, but from what you guys have said they have a nice nature?


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

Berber skinks are not good lizards for handling unless captive breed.I had one once and when they dicide to bite it hurts like mad, its like a lot of little needles, but thats just me and I am a girl so it probably seems more painful to me....LOL!So if you get a berber make sure its captive breed and at a good age for it to become tame easily.


----------



## mattb22 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hmmm, Ive decided to cross berbers and blue tongued off my list, berbers as it doesn't sound greatly friendly and blue tobgue as I didn't realise these were quite expensive ,lol. Has anyone tried fire skinks? If there no good then ive narrowed it down a bit:

1.Beardie
2.Rankin
3.Collared
4. Plated
5. A skink (?)


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

mattb22 said:


> I am not after something easily hand;ed as such, just I am used to keeping anoles which are barely handleable and get really stressed over it. So a lot have suggested a blue tongued skink they look quite aggressive by face, but from what you guys have said they have a nice nature?


You can get anywhere from........soppy as a kitten.









He looks mean but will give you a kiss on the chin and my children love to handle him.

to

Evil cow ...the evilest I have ever known (once she is out she is fairly nice and handleable)









And anywhere in between.
If you get one from a young age and handle lots you have a better chance of a nice one.........although it is not always the way.

I have said it before with BTS dont get fooled into getting a 'dog tame' bluey when it has just been kept too cool or been cooled before you get it.
When they are cold even the evilest one can be very slow.

The female above has to be cooled for a while if I need to trim her toenails


----------



## mattb22 (Feb 1, 2007)

Omg they look amazing , although i'm still living at home and mum hates snakes and she thinks skinks have a snake looking face and look to them. She held a beardie the other day at the pet store and i think she will try and twist me everyway to get one even though I might prefer the look of skinks...


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

Beardies are nice too


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i think you might be quite wuited to a plated lizard mate.


----------



## mattb22 (Feb 1, 2007)

Why is that dean?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Cos you like th elook of skinks like bt's, plated lizards have a similar look.
They are very non delicate.
They are a good choice full stop imo.
They were on your shortlist...
A beardie would be first choice for most.. if you havent already decided then you prolly dont want a beardie.

OH and that was meant to say "suited" not "wuited" ok.


----------



## mattb22 (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes I think a skink/plated is my first choice if thats a no go with the parents then I will go for eastern collared then last option is beardie/rankin


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

plated lizards are gorgeous... as are collards and beardies...

im glad u are thinking it over wel done for asking questions and finding out info...


----------



## mattb22 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks to everyone on this forum hehe, you helped me out a great deal, its just set to work mum out now. She has offered to pay for the lizard/s if I buy the set-up and build the viv, guess I got the short straw hehe.

Thanks all mattb22


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

well come back soon and let us know what u chose.. and show us your new addition and viv etc ... good luck in persuading mum...


----------



## lizardcat31 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Paroedura Picta*

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------

